# Helping hand



## Patrude (Dec 10, 2015)

What with Christmas coming quickly & cash being a bit tight I would like to offer these 9 pen blanks to someone who could use a helping hand. They're free including the shipping here in the CONUS. Unfortunately I am able to do just this one box. You'll find 1 of each : spalt maple, Yellow heart, black walnut, tulip wood, rose wood, leopard wood, red heart, zebra wood, purple heart. Smallest 2 are 3/4, most are 7/8th to 1". All are 5" long. I would like to get them on their way Saturday. You can p.m. me if you like. Bout the only fair way to do this is 1st one to respond w

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5 | +Karma 6 | Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 10, 2015)

Nice gesture Rich thanks for your generosity. 

Hopefully someone just getting started will see this.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Patrude (Dec 10, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Nice gesture Rich thanks for your generosity.
> 
> Hopefully someone just getting started will see this.


I sure hope so, it's not a whole lot, but it might just help a bit. Thank you for the kind words


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 11, 2015)

Too Cool Rich. Hell of a gesture


----------



## Tclem (Dec 11, 2015)

Nice figured they would be gone by now.


----------



## Patrude (Dec 12, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Nice figured they would be gone by now.


 Still waiting : they're hoping to find a good lathe!


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 12, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Nice figured they would be gone by now.



Anyone you can think of to tag ?


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 12, 2015)

Perhaps our military member, @kazuma78, might be a good candidate. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 12, 2015)

@Steverush15 may need some blanks.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 12, 2015)

Too bad they're too short for hair sticks . . . .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 12, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Too bad they're too short for hair sticks . . . .


That member needs a different kind of help..

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## kazuma78 (Dec 12, 2015)

Thanks for the tag but I'm swimming in pen blanks! Haha I hope a newbie turner grabs them. I need to give some away myself


----------



## Steverush15 (Dec 12, 2015)

If no one interested then I will take them...at least let me cover shipping.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

